# MF88 Ignition wiring diagram



## johnnyo (Apr 23, 2011)

Can anyone provide me pictures to the wiring for ignition switch, solenoid etc. or a link where I could get it?

I brought the Massey home, changed oil, cleaned out the fuel system , carb is clean. I put a battery in, & turned on the key & nothing happens, There is a silver push type button on the dash, maybe for starter , & I pushed it & nothing, so I hooked a cable from Positive battery post to the starter & it turns over, but won't start even with the key on..I took off the Distributor cap & there is no spark at the points with the key on.. So somewhere between the battery & starter I'm losing power.. What would be the proper procedure to get spark to the Distributor?
The solenoid is a bit hard to work on, & maybe I should move it to a more accessible area.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,day johnnyo.
I would suggest you get a good auto electrician and fix up the wiring good otherwise you will get pissed of evertime you use the tractor and you get electrical problems daily.
AS good tradesman wont take long at all .
Just my opinion 
Happy days 
Hutch.


----------



## johnnyo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks Hutch.. I replaced all the wires one by one in the same place where the old ones were.. I got it running, but wiring wasn't the problem.. I didn't know that the high/low range lever was supposed to be in neutral to start. . But I need an intake/exhaust manifold gasket set for it..


----------

